# I need to hire an EMT for a 1 day event



## kartbeekleen (Apr 25, 2011)

I need to hire an EMT in Apple Valley California for a one day racing event on May 7, 2011.  I do not need to hire a full ambulence crew, I just need to have an EMT on duty to perform first aid in the event of an injury.  I dont know who I should speak to about hiring someone.  Can you help me?

I can forward you a race video to see what the event is, if your interested

Thanks for your help

Stephen


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 25, 2011)

You're best bet, especially if you expect them to bring equipment, is to contact your local ambulance services and see if you can contract an EMT through them. They may bring an ambulance (in fact, you probably want an ambulance even if it's just services as a treatment area), but not necessarily a full crew.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 25, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> You're best bet, especially if you expect them to bring equipment, is to contact your local ambulance services and see if you can contract an EMT through them. They may bring an ambulance (in fact, you probably want an ambulance even if it's just services as a treatment area), but not necessarily a full crew.



I doubt they'll get an ambulance without at least a crew of two.

kartbeekleen, you might also check with your local Red Cross.  Some chapters do First Aid Station Teams (FAST) for events like this.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 25, 2011)

Also you might want to try going to your local fire station. My station does events but we always send at least 2 EMTs. 

Symons Event Safety is an ambulance company that does alot of events. And they are based in california.


----------



## HasTy (Apr 25, 2011)

OP

I am not sure if the IE chapter of the American Red Cross does first aide stations or not however that would be your best bet to start. Also they would have to work in conjunction with the Med Director of you local service to allow them to work under his license. I work FAST for the Rose Parade and we work with the Pasadena City Fire. Now moving on Symons someone mentioned that is another great place to try. I agree Chimpie in that you probably wouldn't get a full rig with out the full crew and all of the requisite costs that go with that.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 25, 2011)

*MAybe try San Bernardino County Medical Reserve Corps*

http://www.sbcms.org/community-outreach/medical-reserve-corps

Best keep it simple, just contact local ambulance company and hire them for standby. You will thank yourself if you do and something happens. Trying to piece it together or do it on the cheap is asking to be sued for your skin and have people not get the care they may need.


----------



## rescue99 (Apr 26, 2011)

kartbeekleen said:


> I need to hire an EMT in Apple Valley California for a one day racing event on May 7, 2011.  I do not need to hire a full ambulence crew, I just need to have an EMT on duty to perform first aid in the event of an injury.  I dont know who I should speak to about hiring someone.  Can you help me?
> 
> I can forward you a race video to see what the event is, if your interested
> 
> ...



Local EMS should have no problem senidng a one man crew. I've done stand-by at dozens of race events. They're pretty common around here. If all you need is a trained first aider, anyone with training and a license/insurance can provide sufficient bandaid service.


----------



## clibb (Apr 26, 2011)

rescue99 said:


> Local EMS should have no problem senidng a one man crew. I've done stand-by at dozens of race events. They're pretty common around here. If all you need is a trained first aider, anyone with training and a license/insurance can provide sufficient bandaid service.



So a doctor or LPN? Because an EMT-B, I, Paramedic, or RN do NOT have licenses.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 26, 2011)

clibb said:


> So a doctor or LPN? Because an EMT-B, I, Paramedic, or RN do NOT have licenses.



Care to expound?

Many states license their ems providers, and a registered nurse is most definitely licensed or are you just interested in arguing semantics?


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 26, 2011)

*Technician or nurse needs orders, at least in the form of a protocol.*

A tort lawyer would be happy to argue semantics.

Unless working in a volunteer or "Good Samaritan" capacity, you need to be working under medical control. Nice to have the adequate equipment when the unthinkable but forseeable happens.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 26, 2011)

clibb said:


> So a doctor or LPN? Because an EMT-B, I, Paramedic, or RN do NOT have licenses.



When it comes to the a state or local jurisdiction granting an EMS provider the privilege to engage in the other wise restricted act of acting as an EMS provider, then that is a license regardless of what they actually call it. Everything else is semantics.


----------



## chc1993 (Apr 26, 2011)

Call Morongo Basin Ambulance in Joshua Tree. They can set you up. 760-366-8474.

As for licenses, a Paramedic in the State of California is _licensed_.


----------



## clibb (Apr 26, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> When it comes to the a state or local jurisdiction granting an EMS provider the privilege to engage in the other wise restricted act of acting as an EMS provider, then that is a license regardless of what they actually call it. Everything else is semantics.



As an EMT B, I, or P you have to have an MD or MO that you can practice under. You practice under his LICENSE. 
In order to be an EMS provider, you have to have an MD that gives you restrictions and privileges. 
EMT is a certificate. 
I'll quote from NREMT, "It has been nearly four decades since President Lyndon Johnson's Committee on Highway Traffic Safety recommended the creation of a national CERTIFICATION agency to establish uniform standards for training and examination of personnel active in the delivery of emergency ambulance service. The result of this recommendation was the inception of the National Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians (NREMT) in 1970."
http://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/nremt_history.asp


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 28, 2011)

clibb said:


> As an EMT B, I, or P you have to have an MD or MO that you can practice under. You practice under his LICENSE.
> In order to be an EMS provider, you have to have an MD that gives you restrictions and privileges.
> EMT is a certificate.
> I'll quote from NREMT, "It has been nearly four decades since President Lyndon Johnson's Committee on Highway Traffic Safety recommended the creation of a national CERTIFICATION agency to establish uniform standards for training and examination of personnel active in the delivery of emergency ambulance service. The result of this recommendation was the inception of the National Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians (NREMT) in 1970."
> http://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/nremt_history.asp



Yeah hows that uniform standard coming along, its only been like forty years.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 28, 2011)

clibb said:


> As an EMT B, I, or P you have to have an MD or MO that you can practice under. You practice under his LICENSE.
> In order to be an EMS provider, you have to have an MD that gives you restrictions and privileges.
> EMT is a certificate.
> I'll quote from NREMT, "It has been nearly four decades since President Lyndon Johnson's Committee on Highway Traffic Safety recommended the creation of a national CERTIFICATION agency to establish uniform standards for training and examination of personnel active in the delivery of emergency ambulance service. The result of this recommendation was the inception of the National Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians (NREMT) in 1970."
> http://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/nremt_history.asp




The NREMT does not, nor has it ever, granted a "state or local jurisdiction" license. Some areas use the NREMT as their licensure exam, but they still have their own licensing process that incorporates NREMT certification. 

Also, since we're quoting NREMT's website, how about this one?



> *The Legal Differences Between Certification and Licensure*
> 
> The federal government has defined “certification” as the process by which a non-governmental organization grants recognition to an individual who has met predetermined qualifications specified by that organization.1   Similarly, the National Commission for Certifying Agencies has recently defined certification as “a process, often voluntary, by which individuals who have demonstrated the level of knowledge and skill required in the profession, occupation, role, or skill are identified to the public and other stakeholders.”2
> ...
> ...


https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/Legal_Opinion.asp

So, remind me. Which state can I practice as an EMT without a state or local licensure? 

...and as always, for poops and giggles, California code dealing with physician licensure. 



> 2040.  The terms "license" and "certificate" as used in this chapter are deemed to be synonomous.


http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=bpc&group=02001-03000&file=2030-2041
Look, if the people who write the laws can't figure out which term is appropriate, then it's pure semantics. Unless, of course, you want to argue that physicians work under a certification and not a license.


----------

